# Bodenablauf und Schwerkraftversion



## Teichforum.info (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

auf vielerlei anraten hab ich mich nun entschieden bei meiner Teicherweiterung im Frühjahr (von 18m³ auf 30m³) einen, bzw zwei Bodenabläufe vorzusehen.

Aber nachdem ich sämtliche berichte über bodenabläufe hier im forum durchgelesen, eher verschlungen habe sind doch noch neue fragen aufgetaucht, welche ich vorher noch garnicht erahnt hätte.

Viel konnte ich über Substrat lesen.
Mein gedanke jetzt, wenn der feine sand in den Bodenablauf gesaugt wird, gelangt er doch bis zu dem Steigrohr, aber da kommt er doch nicht hoch zum Filter. Somit wird das rohr zwischen Bodenablauf und Anstieg irgendwann voll sein, oder??

Und welches Material verwende ich am besten für den Boden. auch wenn ich unten gröberen Kies nehme, und oben feinen, so wie ich meine kois so kenne, wird eh alles durchgekaut, und ausgespuckt, dann gelangt das feine substrat auch in den tiefen bereich.


Die andere Überlegung ist, die Steigrohre sind ja immer mit Wasser gefüllt, wie sieht es denn dann im Winter aus, wenn die Absperrhähne zu sind, dann frieren die doch durch, und platzen.

Wäre mal interessant, wie ihr das gelöst habt.

danke schonmal,

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Holly, 

nur mal kurz. Die Details machen besser andere.   

Wenn Du überhaupt, garnicht und auf keinem Fall auf Bodensubstrat verzichten willst, dann setzt Du den Bodenablauf einfach ein Stück (2cm reichen) höher als den übrigen Teichgrund. 
Das mit dem Kies unten und Sand oben wird sich von alleine umdrehen. Der Sand rutscht natürlich durch den gröberen Kies durch und bildet die unterste Schicht. Ist aber egal, denn Sand und Kies werden sich nach gewisser Zeit sowieso zusetzen. 
Ich weiß, wieviel Arbeit das Entfernen von stinkendem Sand, Kies und Schlamm macht, denn ich habe dies schon hinter mir. Deßhalb rate ich von jeglichem Bodensubstrat ab, es sei denn du kannst einen sicher abgegrenzten Raum schaffen. 

Die Anzahl der Bodenabläufe richtet sich nach Form und Länge Deines künftigen Teiches. Normal sollte *ein* Bodenablauf mit gutem Zug von Vorteil sein. 
Nur bei einer L-Form würde ich zwei setzen um zwei Kreisströmungen zu bekommen. 

Wegen Zufrieren der Ablaufrohre kann ich keinen Tip geben. Ist mir noch nie passiert, da der Filter im Winter gedrosselt weiterläuft. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Nov. 2004)

hallo holli,

was bodenabl. und substrat betrifft gibt es 3 mir bekannte möglichkeiten.
1. bodenablauf beim einbau so hoch setzen daß seine kante noch ganz knapp höher sitzt als die gewünschte substratschicht (geht nicht bei einem konischen teich wo permanent substrat nachrutscht) also sollte zumindest der direkte umfeldberich flach gehalten sein.
2. in den bodenablauf ein passendes rohr einsetzen damit er höher kommt.
3. rund um den bodenablauf in ca. 20-30cm entfernung einen ring (stehkragen) legen und fixieren.

grundsätzliches problem ist immer daß die fische je nach größe beim gründeln einiges in bewegung bringen und von A nach B bewegen   

bezugnehmend des einfrierens - in der regel liegt das rohr ja unter dem teich und die austrittsstelle außerhalb vom teich.

sollte an diesem übergang tatsächlich mal eisbildung vorkommen stellt dies in der regel kein problem dar da das eis nach unten im rohr ausdehnungsmöglichkeit hat - alle zugänglichen stellen außerhalb sollten natürlich im winter abgedeckt und isoliert sein.

- wie rainer schon sagte - anzahl der bodenabläufe ist abhängig von der teichgröße - form und gewünschtem wasservolumen (durchflussrate) - oft ist weniger mehr. doch hier eine pauschale antwort zu geben wäre sicher falsch.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2005)

Jetzt ist es soweit, bin schon kräftig am schaufeln. 
Mit meinem Bodenablauf bin ich aber immer noch nicht weiter. Jetzt meine Überlegung, das ich den Bodenablauf schon mal vorsehe. Das heißt ich würde jetzt schon die verrohrung unter dem Teich entlang laufen lassen, zusammen mit dem Steigrohr zum Filter. 
Wie sieht es denn mit der Montage aus, kann ich den oberen teil des Ablaufs auch reinsetzen, wenn die folie schon liegt?? keine ahnung wie man einen Bodenablauf montiert. Da kommt dann wieder eine überlegung, ob ich jetzt erstmal alles vorsehe, aber die folie erst schneide, wenn auf schwerkraft umgestellt wird. 

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2005)

hallo holly,

nix - da !!!
bodenablauf muß rein während des umbaus, da du über und unter der folie ranmusst. rohr dann bis über wasserniveau verlegen und hier kannst du dann pause machen.

bestell dir doch erst mal einen 100er bodenablauf - ist erschwinglich - wenn das teil dann vor dir liegt ist dir einiges klarer.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo Holly,

erst einmal glückwunsch zu deiner Entscheidung ein Bodensubstrat verwenden zu wollen. Davon solltest du dich auch nicht mehr abbringen lassen. Leider haben wohl einige Teichianer gravierende bautechnische Mängel im Teich, weswegen der Einsatz von Substrat in die Hose ging. Hierbei nun alles auf das eingebrachte Substrat zu schieben ist nicht gerade elegant, aber am einfachsten. Wenn du deinen Teich so anlegst, dass er zur Verwendung eines Substrates taugt, dann hast du damit bereits einen entscheidenden Vorteil auf deiner Seite, den andere durch teils aufwendige Technik, chemischen Präparaten bis hin zu Medikamenten und Zusatzfutter zu kompensieren versuchen.

Eine Kombination Bodenablauf + Substrat ist selbstverständlich möglich. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass du überwiegend groben Sand mit etwas Lehmanteil (z.B. Kabelsand, Reitplatzsand) bzw. Kies- oder Mauersand verwenden wirst, ist die Lösung hierfür recht simpel. Einfach um den Bodenablauf herum eine kleine Fläche aus grobem Kies anlegen. Die Korngröße sollte so gewählt werden, damit Fische diese nicht aufnehmen können. Eine Sogwirkung auf das umliegende Substrat ist sowieso kaum vorhanden, also bleibt auf diese Weise alles da liegen wo du es deponiert hast. Ab und an werden dir die Fische ein Maul voll Sand direkt über dem Bodenablauf abladen, was jedoch sicher zu keinem Problem führen wird. Ab und zu einfach mal den Bodenablauf rückspülen, was man so oder so tun sollte, und schon ist wieder alles da wo es sein sollte. Natürlich muss man das in seine Planung mit einbeziehen.  


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2005)

hi,

also bodenablauf ist bestellt. nun meine frage, in welchem winkel ist es denn ratsam die verrohrung zu führen?? maximal 45° bögen hab ich irgendwo gelesen, aber das Roht eher leicht ansteigen lassen, oder kann ich leicht geneigt, aber fast senkrecht an der Teichaußenwand hoch gehen??

und das andere, auf welcher höhe gehe ich am besten in den Filter?? Geplant sind später zwei tonnen mit 500l als center vortex, welche ich ca. 10cm über Teichniveo im Boden versenken werde.

Mir geht es nur darum, auf welcher höhe ich den Bodenablauf enden lasse.

Genauso, ?? wie bau ich denn eine Rückspüleinrichtung für meinen Bodenablauf???

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

hallo holly,

verrohrung sollte immer leicht steigen,zumindest darf sie nieeeeee kurz hochgehen und dann wieder fallen, das ist tödlich.
--- wie hoch du in den filter gehst ???, zumindest tiefer wie dein teichniveau - sonst läuft nix !!!

rückspülen kennn ich nicht - vermutlich gartenschlauch etc. und mit druck reinschieben - bewährt hat sich auch eine spirale durchschieben und mit einer klöbürste oder einem büschel filterbürsten wieder zurückziehen, oder diese bürsten mit einer spirale durchschieben ...............


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

hi....

sorry, aba in meinen augen macht ein bodenablauf nur dann sinn wenn kein bodensubstrat vorhanden ist. 
aba wie auch immer, ihr könnt mich gerne überzeugen !!!

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

hallo lars,



> ein bodenablauf nur dann sinn wenn kein bodensubstrat vorhanden ist



wieso macht er denn mit substrat keinen sinn ???? zwar wird er mit substrat anfälliger - aber ich denke die vorteile von substrat auf dem boden machen dies wet.

schwierig wird es in meinen augen nur wenn der bodenablauf nicht für substrat vorgesehen wurde und dementsprechend höher sitzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

hi,

so, jetzt ist der bestellte bodenablauf angekommen, ein riesen ding, domdeckel durchmesser 40cm. was mach ich denn das da meine koi nicht reinschwimmen?? irgendwie hab ich mir das teil anders vorgestellt. klar , wenn ich die mittelstütze einkürze, kommt der deckel weiter runter, aber dann kommt ja wieder die sache mit dem substrat, wenn da nur ein kleiner spalt ist, dann setzt sich der bestimmt schnell zu.

Und noch eine frage zum einbau, rohr eingraben ist klar, aber dann die verklebung mit der folie. gehe ich recht in der Annahme, das ich im bereich des bodenablaufs kein flies legen kann, weil mir das dann beim flansch im weg um geht?? genauso lege ich ja dann später die folie einfach über das unterteil des bodenablaufs, und wenn die folie dann liegt, kann ich ja ertsten, wo der ablauf liegt und dann montiere ich das oberteil.

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

hallo holly,

gehen wir mal davon aus das unterteil liegt schon fest im boden:

1. du schneidest einwenig größer als die dichtfläche das vlies aus und stülpst es über den bodenablauf so das es nicht auf der dichtfläche anliegt.
2. du legst deine folie darüber aus.
3. du ertastest durch die folie die form der dichtfläche und schneidest in der mitte ein loch, kleiner als die dichtfläche aus 
4. durch dieses loch streichst du die unter der folie liegende dichtfläche mit dichtmasse ein z.b. innotec
5. du drückst die folie leicht auf die dichtfläche und suchst dir mit z.b. einem nagel zwei schraubenlöcher und stösst sie durch.
6. jetzt wird oberhalb der folie noch mit dichtmasse eingestrichen
7. ring auflegen und darauf achten das die bohrungen mit deinen zwei mit dem nagel durchgestossenen löchern fluchten (deckungsgleich sind)
8. jetzt werden rundum alle schrauben angelegt und immer diagonal versetzt weiter angezogen bis sie fest sind.
9. ausgequollene dichtmasse verstreichen oder abwischen
10. FERTIG und trocknen lassen

hoffe du kommst damit klar - ganz am rand - ich habs noch nie einen bodenablauf eingebaut


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

nun stellt sich immer noch die frage, bis auf welche höhe ich das steigrohr aus dem boden rausziehe. Normalerweise kann ich es ja bis auf 10cm unter wasserspiegel raufziehen, und dann von oben in den filter einfahren.

die überlegung kommt daher, das ich jetzt das steigrohr hinter dem uferwall, in der Sumpfzone enden lassen will. Wie schon gesagt, ich will es nur vorbereiten, weil ich noch keine tiefergesetzte Filterkammer habe. 

im falle der umstellung bräuchte ich dann nur die sumpfzone öffnen, und das rohr wäre da. und wenn ich es recht weit hoch ziehe, brauche ich bei der weiterverrohrung nicht den halben teich ablassen.

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2005)

hallo holly,

mach einen z.b. 45° winkel dran und lass es nach oben stehen - höher als teichniveau oder mach eine blindkappe drauf.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2005)

Hi,

jetzt ist es klar, das ich Bodensubstrat einsetzen werde. Ich habe gestern einen 2jährigen Stör mit ca. 25cm länge geschenkt bekommen, und damit der "noch" kleine was zum gründeln hat, muß ich doch etwas substrat einbringen.
Bilder werde ich nachreichen, war zu schnell beim einsetzen, er ist jetzt in den übergangstonnen mit den anderen. 

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo!


Ich würde bei der Verwendung eines Bodenablaufes eher zu der Ansicht von Lars tendieren. Er bringt in seinem ursprünglich gedachten Sinne nur dann einen wesentlichen Vorteil, wenn kein Bodensubstrat verwendet wird.
Im Substrat werden mit der Zeit fädrige Algen und anderes Kleinzeugs auf dem Weg zum Bodenablauf hängenbleiben. Das wird sich mit der Zeit summieren.
Ursprünglich sollte der Bodenablauf im Teich aber so plaziert sein, dass er im Zentrum einer Kreisströmung sitzt und somit der gesamte Teich quasi als Vortex genutzt werden kann. Das was abgefiltert werden soll, sammelt sich am Teichrand und wird über den glatten Boden zum Bodenablauf transportiert. Daher müssen je nach Teichform auch mehrere Bodenabläufe strömungstechnisch günstig positioniert werden.

Natürlich ist ein Bodenablauf überall einsetzbar; auch im Substrat. Lobo müßte glaube ich auch so einen eingebaut haben. Substrat ist nie wech....ich bin da aber eher ein Freund von freibleibenden Schwimmzonen für die Fische. Wenn ich dort auch Substrat haben möchte, würde ich eher gleich einen oder mehrere Seitenabläufe integrieren.
Das alles ist natürlich auch wieder von Teich zu Teich unterschiedlich zu sehen und hängt ein großes Stück weit auch  von dem ab, was ich in/mit meinem Teich erreichen möchte.

Bei der Verrohrung würde ich darauf achten, keine Bögen größer als 45 Grad zu wählen. Außerdem halte ich bei diesem System Revisionsschächte  für äußerst wichtig. Einfaches Rückspülen reicht mitunter nicht. Wissenswertes dazu findet sich auch unter www.lars-sebrlla.de.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2005)

hi,

so langsam weiß ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, ob substrat, oder nicht. soviel für und wieder. wenn ich jetzt einen teich ohne substrat mache, was meinen dann meine __ muscheln und mein stör dazu?? denen fehlt doch dann was. die haben dann doch nichts zum gründeln und wühlen. 

Ein teich ganz ohne hört sich eigentlich vernünftig an, wenn man an den bodenablauf denkt. aber was meinen dann die besucher, all die lebensformen die im substrat zu finden sind. 

so langsam bin ich ein wenig verwirrt, und weiß nicht was ich machen soll. 
gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2005)

hallo holly,

leider gibt es für viele probleme verschiedenste denkansätze - und argumente - erst die summe verschiedenster argumente hilft bei der meinungsbildung - argumente können aber nur helfen - entscheiden mußt du leider selbst - denn nur du siehst deinen teich und das umfeld real und hautnah vor dir - und nur du kennst deine zielsetzungen - deshalb kann keiner dir die entscheidung wegnehmen  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2005)

hi......

es hängt halt davon ab was du willst. wenn du einen reinen koi teich willst dann legst du einen bodenablauf ohne weiteren bodengrund an.

wenn du aba einen "standart" teich willst dann legst du natürlich einen bodengrund an !!!  *dies ist nicht abwertend gemneint*

in meinen augen ist ein bodenablauf dazu da sämtlichen dreck vom boden aufzusammeln. und da denke ich sind steine oder sand ehr hinderlich !!!

auch ich werde meinen teich nochmal neu anlegen. mit bodenablauf   

bodenablauf und skimmer will ich dann in einen pumpenkammer bringen. von da an wird mein filter mit der promax versorgt.
wenn dann mal wieder geld über ist, werde ich den filter auf schwerkraft umstellen ;-)

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo Holly!


Nichts geht über Substrate im Teich. Wie Jürgen-b auch schon schrieb.....der Nutzen, bzw. die Vorteile sind immens. Hier schreibt ja niemand gegen Substrat, sondern es ging eher um die theoretische Fragestellung der optimalen Nutzung eines Bodenablaufes.

Verzichte nicht auf Substrat!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

Hi,

also nen reinen Koiteich wollte ich eigentlich nicht bauen, jedenfalls nicht sofort, aber so wie ihn jetzt schaufel, wäre er auch für koi tauglich. erwartetes teichvolumen ca50m³. Steile Wände, Tiefer Bereich 4x5m bei 1,8m Tiefe. 

bis jetzt hatte ich einen Naturteich mit ganz normaler filterung. mir geht es nur dadrum, das ich alles für den schwerkraftbetrieb vorsehe, mit allen für und wieder. denn dieses jahr noch eine filtekammer zu mauern, ich glaube das pack ich nicht so ganz. 

deswegen, wenn ich jetzt substrat einbringe, und dann auf grund von baufehlern merke, das das mit dem bodenablauf garnicht funktionieren kann, dann ist es vorbei, denn dann liegt schon das rohr unter der folie. 

Das für und wieder substrat oder nicht, habe ich eigentlich schon für mich mit hilfe von stefans Fachbeitrag für mich abgeklärt, substrat sollte schon sein.

nur wo ich mir halt noch ein wenig unsicher bin, wie ich es mit dem bodenablauf realisiere. Da hoffe ich nun auf eure erfahrungswerte. vielleicht auch nen link, wo man auch sieht wie der bodenablauf realisiert wurde.

gruß holly. ich hab mal zwei bilder von meinem projekt angehängt.

so, jetzt geh ich weiter schaufeln.

cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo holly!

Hier eine ganz interesante Seite zum Thema "Koi-Teich-Bau".
http://www.gehlhaar.de/koi/

Ich kann Dir das Buch "KOI" von Hickling, Brewster, Fletcher und Martin empfehlen. Dort ist viel wissenswertes abgedruckt. U.a. auch die Verarbeitung von Bodenabläufen beim Bau eines Teiches.
ISBN:3-8001-3852-2 im Ulmer Verlag.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo leute,

zum reinigen der bodenabläaufe und  der verrohrung, habe ich direkt vom vortex ein hunderter rohr über eine abzweig 45 grad und dann mit  15 grad bogen nach oben geführt, über das teichniveu.
dort kann ich dann mit meinen hochdruckreiniger und der dazugehörigen spüldüse (wie es kanal und rohrreinigungsfirmen haben) die leitung jederzeit reinigen.

wer das nicht hat kann das natürlich auch über den einlauf am vortex oder absetzkammermachen.

das teil gibt es in jedem baumarkt zu kärchergeräten.

ich würde aber auch wenn ich einen bodenablauf einbaue sogut es geht auf substrat verzichten. die rohre müssen zum teil alle 4-5 wochen gespült werden, damit sie nicht verstopfen. denn sand und steine gehen nur bedingt bergauf in einen filter. vergiss auch nicht schieber einzubauen, um jederzeit die bodenfilterung abschalten zu können.
( fütterungszeit usw.) denn __ störe fressen alles vom teichboden, und man sollte ihnen schon zeit zum fressen lassen.  auch wenn du erst später koi einsetzen willst oder auch nicht ist das wichtig um im winter nicht das wasser von unten in den filter zu ziehen. 

grüße stephan


----------

